# US Army MG Pete Fuller Fired



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2011)

Fuller was fired for criticizing Karzai. :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-15604151

US General Peter Fuller fired as Afghan training chief

A senior US commander has been dismissed after he made disparaging comments about Afghanistan's leaders.

Maj Gen Peter Fuller, deputy commander of Nato's Afghan training mission, said in an interview with Politico the country's leadership was "isolated from reality".

It is not clear whether Gen Fuller will be reassigned or will retire.

The head of US forces in Afghanistan says Gen Fuller's comments do not represent the US-Afghan relationship.

Gen John Allen described the two countries as "solid", adding: "The Afghan people are an honourable people, and comments such as these will not keep us from accomplishing our most critical and shared mission - bringing about a stable, peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan."

Pentagon spokesman George Little said Defence Secretary Leon Panetta was aware of the remarks but said that Gen Fuller had been speaking for himself and not the Department of Defense.
'Poke me in the eye'

Speaking while visiting Washington, Gen Fuller told Politico on Thursday that Afghan President Hamid Karzai was an unimpressive public speaker.

"When they are going to have a presidential election, you hope they get a guy that's more articulate in public," he said.

Gen Fuller also said that he tried to make Afghan generals understand that the US was involved in Afghanistan despite economic uncertainty at home.

"You think that America has roads paved in gold, everybody lives in Hollywood," he said.

"They don't understand the sacrifices that America is making to provide for their security."

Politico have reported that the general appeared to be irritated when referring to a recent comment made by Mr Karzai - that Afghanistan would side with Pakistan if the country ever went to war with the US.

"Why don't you just poke me in the eye with a needle! You've got to be kidding me. I'm sorry, we just gave you $11.6bn (£7.2bn) and now you're telling me, 'I don't really care?'" Gen Fuller said.

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has said that the Afghan president's statement has been misinterpreted.

The general also likened the Nato training mission in Afghanistan to teaching a man to fish.

"You can teach a man how to fish, or you can give them a fish. We're giving them fish while they're learning, and they want more fish! 

"[They say] 'I like swordfish, how come you're giving me cod?' Guess what? Cod's on the menu today," he told Politico.

Gen Fuller's is not the first senior military figure to find themselves in hot water over comments made to the media.

In the most serious case in recent years, Gen Stanley McChrystal resigned as commander of US forces in Afghanistan in June 2010 after making critical comments about senior members of the Obama administration that were published by Rolling Stone magazine.


----------



## Jed (5 Nov 2011)

From reading these comments it seems a real stretch that he was fired for this honest talk. I guess when you are at the MGen rank level, political sensitivity becomes paramount.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Nov 2011)

You cannot criticize the civilian political leadership.This type of thing got Gen McChrystal fired. That said I admire Fuller for saying what had to be said.


----------



## Rifleman62 (6 Nov 2011)

AP also reports"...Fuller characterized Afghan leaders as erratic, ungrateful, and isolated from reality".


----------



## medicineman (6 Nov 2011)

Surprised Michael Yon hasn't taken credit for his firing yet.

MM


----------



## ModlrMike (6 Nov 2011)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> You cannot criticize the civilian political leadership.This type of thing got Gen McChrystal fired. That said I admire Fuller for saying what had to be said.



The lesson goes further back than that: witness MacArthur.


----------



## Tow Tripod (6 Nov 2011)

He who speaks the truth shall be fired first? The new operational mantra of all entwined with the Afghan government and the Afghan National Army? I wonder after reading that article.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Surprised Michael Yon hasn't taken credit for his firing yet.
> 
> MM


Already comparing the general to himself as fellow martyrs:


> Another General has been sacked in Afghanistan.  Major General Peter Fuller will be sent packing for speaking his mind.  From what I have read, MG Fuller told the truth and nothing but the truth, but he'd need a lot more time to tell the full truth.  His remarks, as quoted, were dead on target.
> 
> This American applauds MG Peter Fuller.  He lost one job but there will be others, and he kept his integrity.
> 
> How many Generals and other senior commanders have been fired in this war?  I lost count a long time ago.  It's more than a busload.  Interestingly, MG Fuller got disembedded for the same reasons I did.  Public Affairs warned me in writing about things I was writing.  The general was fired for comments deemed inappropriate ....


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Nov 2011)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> AP also reports"...Fuller characterized Afghan leaders as erratic, ungrateful, and isolated from reality".



So what you're saying is, Aghan politicians have learned alot from western politicians and we should be glad that they are maturing?


----------

